# Cede/Seed



## MaggieG (May 14, 2010)

Allow me to cut open for you 
the weight of this pulp,
where nerves take in deeply
like my blade of lips do
when crowning your rising trunk. 

Pitch is inaudible to me in this swaying 
canopy, branching through.
Here you carve out tenderness,
marking your beloved pet,
once a wild animal.

Collared to your lap,
sap pours from stock too stoic
to beg for the fall,
even when it wants to.
Tip, tip, tipping ever over. 

Is this copse with sound for you,
this breeze that gnashes like saw's teeth ?
Can you hear the bite of my lumbering ?
Count my rings, trace them 
back to their sprouting.

Sucking you into me from the root,
I cede to these timberings
that I can not hear, but feel
grazing this forest base 
where my thin leafy veins lay down,

and howl… 

You are the seed 
of something always growing in me.
You are the seed 
of something lush, and yet heavy.

You are simply the cede/seed.


----------



## JosephB (May 16, 2010)

This is a pleasure to read, what I mean by that is, the texture of the words, just taking them in. It's sensual, no doubt. Somewhat oblique, even if the imagery is fairly obvious. And I mean that in a good way. 



> Pitch seems inaudible to me here



"seems" comes off as a little wishy-washy, unsure. Doesn't really fit.

Coppice and copse mean almost the same, thing I think, and they sound simlar, so using them both doesn't seem quite right.

The word "howl" also seems a little disconcerting here. Not sure why. Maybe that's what you intended, that you are building to something, but it seems almost like an interruption.

It begs repeated readings, which is always good. And I don't mean in terms of trying to analyze it, more so, for enjoyment.

Nice work.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 16, 2010)

Maggie: You have some interesting images here which I'll first site.

_saw's teeth. Very inventive._


> this breath that gnashes like saw's teeth ?


 
Elegant yet disturbing in some way. I think of the hands of a very old woman.


> where my thin leafy veins lay down,


 
I would suggest using an economy of words and a different layout so your rich language really reaches the reader. Here's what I would suggest and hope you don't mind my input in this regard.

I need to cut open for you 
the weight of this pulp,
where nerves chop deeply 
like my blade of lips do
when crowning your expansive trunk. 

Pitch seems inaudible to me here replace "seems" w/ "is". More impact
in this canopy,
branching ever outward.

You carve out tenderness,
marking your beloved pet,
once a wild animal, 

and I am collared to your lap. reads better w/o "and" Think economy.
Sap pours from stock too stoic Sap, no cap
to beg for the fall,
even when it wants to.
Tip, tip, tip ever over. 

Is this copse with sound for you, no comma but question mark.
this breath that gnashes like saw's teeth ?
Can you hear the bite of my lumbering ?

Count my rings, and trace them "and" could go. No comma otherwise.
back to their infant coppice,
as I suck you into me 
from the root. 

I cede to these timberings
that I can not hear, but feel; "that" not necessary
grazing this forest base 
where my thin leafy veins lay down,

and howl… 

You are the seed 
of something always growing in me.

You are the seed 
of something lush, and yet heavy.

You are simply 
the cede/seed... 

Thanks, Maggie. I enjoyed the read. Laurie​


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 16, 2010)

You carried the extended metaphor brilliantly, Maggie, and your earthy choice is quite befitting. Usually, poems of this nature are not my bag, but this was done so tastefully, you hooked me and reeled me right in. Guess I'm tonight's supper.:wink: Gotta love cede/seed, but then you knew I would. I have to agree with Joe regarding copse and coppice, but not about howl, that I like. I agree with Laurie regarding the seems after pitch, is would be better. "and I am collared to your lap" I think might be better as now collared to your lap, can't say why though. I think the cap in sap should remain, and adding the third question mark may be a bit much, three is a row is visually displeasing. I agree with Laurie that that before cannot should go, typo in can not. I think you should consider breaking up the lines in the final stanza a bit, but see no reason to leave spaces between. Oh, sorry for blabbing so much. Joe is correct, this is one I'll be returning to time and again. Wonderful job, love. If it lured me, you know you got it going on.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## MaggieG (May 16, 2010)

JosephB said:


> This is a pleasure to read, what I mean by that is, the texture of the words, just taking them in. It's sensual, no doubt. Somewhat oblique, even if the imagery is fairly obvious. And I mean that in a good way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you much Joseph. At the moment I am in the mood to hit my head on my desk, and see if something better bleeds out than what I am coming up with in line 5/ Stanza 1 ! Grrrrrrrrr ! In my editing I took a close look at your suggestions, and followed through with many of them. Howl ?  I like Darlin.  It fits with " stock too stoic ". Other than that, much much thanks for your observant writer eyes


----------



## Hoot08 (May 16, 2010)

Maggie this was so pleasing to be read aloud, the blended words that spring from one to the other, all of it was soothing in its auditory quality. The metaphor was well done and cultivated expertly by a skilled hand, until blooming beautifuly within the final line. The poem flowed well to its culmination in that last line, with nothing left wanting or needed to add to your poetic beauty Maggie.


----------



## MaggieG (May 17, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> Maggie: You have some interesting images here which I'll first site.
> 
> _saw's teeth. Very inventive._
> 
> ...



Agreed Hun  You know how you initially write something, and love the first impacts. Then you go back, and go " Hmmmm ? " That would be this bad boy ! lol  I think I have it fairly tight except for line 5 / stanza 1 ( which is annoying the crap out of me !  lol ) Your suggestions were great Hun, and much appreciated 

Thank you


----------



## MaggieG (May 17, 2010)

ChestersDaughter said:


> You carried the extended metaphor brilliantly, Maggie, and your earthy choice is quite befitting. Usually, poems of this nature are not my bag, but this was done so tastefully, you hooked me and reeled me right in. Guess I'm tonight's supper.:wink: Gotta love cede/seed, but then you knew I would. I have to agree with Joe regarding copse and coppice, but not about howl, that I like. I agree with Laurie regarding the seems after pitch, is would be better. "and I am collared to your lap" I think might be better as now collared to your lap, can't say why though. I think the cap in sap should remain, and adding the third question mark may be a bit much, three is a row is visually displeasing. I agree with Laurie that that before cannot should go, typo in can not. I think you should consider breaking up the lines in the final stanza a bit, but see no reason to leave spaces between. Oh, sorry for blabbing so much. Joe is correct, this is one I'll be returning to time and again. Wonderful job, love. If it lured me, you know you got it going on.
> 
> Best,
> Lisa


 
Darlin I despise blatantly erotic poetry ! lol Personally I don't see blatant as erotic. This is about passion, and the dominant/submissive "nature" found in all relationships. How does one "give in" to their passions, lay down to the conquering of their most intimate self ? ( Especially if they are like me, stubborn, ornery, and prideful as hell ! lol ) THAT sort of thing goes a teeny bit deeper than body parts . 

You realize having you tell me I write anything well makes me grin big time don't you ? Yeah.... I am that impressed with the way you write. 

Thank you Hun


----------



## MaggieG (May 17, 2010)

Hoot08 said:


> Maggie this was so pleasing to be read aloud, the blended words that spring from one to the other, all of it was soothing in its auditory quality. The metaphor was well done and cultivated expertly by a skilled hand, until blooming beautifuly within the final line. The poem flowed well to its culmination in that last line, with nothing left wanting or needed to add to your poetic beauty Maggie.



Hoot , As I said once before here, I read aloud. There should always be an audio-atmosphere to writing. I remember when I was reading  "Desolation Angels" and Kerouac was describing going up Hozeman his words LITERALLY sounded like footsteps going upward, a trodding if you will.  I LOVED it ! I will quote my Da when he was talking about writing

" Let your words glide, and softly bump up against each other when you speak of kind, and gentle things. Allow them to fight out those situations that have angered, or frustrated you with fists of sound. Whirl them around me as if a force of nature to be reckoned with, and I will never abandon you on your travels, nor you, I " 

Thanks much Hoot


----------



## SilverMoon (May 17, 2010)

> " Let your words glide, and softly bump up against each other when you speak of kind, and gentle things. Allow them to fight out the those situations that have angered, or frustrated you with fists of sound. Whirl them around me as if a force of nature to be reckoned with, and I will never abandon you on your travels, nor you, I "


Absolutely brilliant and apt! Was your father a writer? My uncle was and often gave me excellent advice.

This is something I'll be keeping in mind. How fortunate you are to have such a wise father!


----------



## MaggieG (May 17, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> Absolutely brilliant and apt! Was your father a writer? My uncle was and often gave me excellent advice.
> 
> This is something I'll be keeping in mind. How fortunate you are to have such a wise father!



LOL  Nope ... not a writer. He was a Sgt for the 101 Airborne for 12 years then he came home to drive an 18 wheeler. BUT ! He carried " The Tempest" with him where ever he went ( Our favorite story ) and could quote Whitman, and Yeats from memory. As I relayed to you I spent 10 years in an orphanage due to my mother. ( For some reason back then men were not considered "capable" of raising girls ) For 10 years he wrote me a letter everyday. It is amazing what fathers, and daughters will talk about when they are forced to be apart. No relationship in my life has ever affected me the way that man's words have.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 17, 2010)

No, Maggie. I have no recollection of you saying that you had been raised in an orphanage. This must account for much of your depth. My mother passed when I was six and was bounced around from there on. I remember writing in my diary as a little girl. All those feelings and then poetry. (What I would give to have that back!). I think many of us writers have suffered in one way or another in order write from the gut then filter much through the intellect. I like to say that "Writing is the marriage between the intellect and emotions". Thank you for helping me to understand you better. Laurie


----------



## MaggieG (May 17, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> No, Maggie. I have no recollection of you saying that you had been raised in an orphanage. This must account for much of your depth. My mother passed when I was six and was bounced around from there on. I remember writing in my diary as a little girl. All those feelings and then poetry. (What I would give to have that back!). I think many of us writers have suffered in one way or another in order write from the gut then filter much through the intellect. I like to say that "Writing is the marriage between the intellect and emotions". Thank you for helping me to understand you better. Laurie



LOL ! Very true. I said I was abandoned. I just didn't say to where. 

And no problem  Thank you as well


----------



## vangoghsear (May 17, 2010)

> This is about passion, and the dominant/submissive "nature" found in all  relationships. How does one "give in" to their passions, lay down to  the conquering of their most intimate self ?



This is exactly what I got out of reading this.  An internal fight of passion and pride.  Good read.


----------



## MaggieG (May 17, 2010)

vangoghsear said:


> This is exactly what I got out of reading this.  An internal fight of passion and pride.  Good read.



Thanks much Gift of Lobe *smirks * ( I couldn't resist ) I am happy it was translated as intended


----------

